# Angel fish has fungus



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

I bought a large koi angel from a local pet store 2 days ago. This morning I noticed on his bottom fin he has fungus growing. Its fuzzy and white. What is the best medication I can use to cure it? Thanks!:fish:


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

if you are in europe, use jbl's fungol, but it's not available in the us


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

No I live in the US.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

try some Pimafix...and while you're at it get some melafix as well...


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

83 degrees and 1 teaspoon of salt per 5 gallons of water.

fungus will burn off in a week but keep the heat at 83-84 for another 4 days to make sure that it is totally gone.

just remember to raise your temp by no more then 1 degree per 3 hours.

also do the melafix/pimafix to help it grow back any lost finnage.

A little known fact is that melafix is tea tree oil and can often be purchased at health food stores for less then 10% of what it costs in a fish store


----------



## fishtales (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm having similar problem with my goldfish. he gets the white-like fungus on him every couple months. i treat the tank and it normally goes away. but this time its not going away. i've been using the fungus guard from tetra to treat it. i would drop them in then let it the tank sit for 2 days then a water change. after water change, if i still saw the fungus, i would drop more in and repeat til its gone. now he's gotten it 3 times before this string of him having it. 

what should i do considering goldfish don't like warmer water? the other fish are fine. i might have to try this melafix stuff


----------

